# When A Mouse Requires An Internet Connection for Full Functionality



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

Now this is news, any Synapse 2.0 enabled device from Razer needs an active internet connection to install the software and make use of all the extra buttons and features thrown in. If not, the device will work like normal plug-and-play device. So your 5k+ worth of device will function not better than a 200-buck device if the connection goes kaput or servers are down. Basically, now you need an always on internet connection for your hardware too.  

Problem starts here:-

Razer Synapse 2.0 software/mouse unusable if you dont have an internet connection or their...



> Just bought a new Naga 2012 mouse, installed the software and get greeted by a login screen right after. *No option to bypass it to use the software to configure the mouse, set the options, sensitivity, shortcuts, macros etc.*
> 
> So I go ahead and create an account and try to log in. Nothing. Try several more times, and still nothing. Try to make new accounts with different email addresses and it still wont work.
> 
> ...




The poster went on:-



> Razer forces you to create an account with them before you can use the software with the mouse. You cant configure the mouse in any way until you make an account with them and activate your computer and account through their server. If they decide to take down their activation server for any reason, you will never be able to use the software. If you live somewhere without access to internet, you will not be able to activate and use the software. If you work somewhere that has a network behind firewalls, chances are even though you can download the Synapse software, the firewall may also block you from activating and using the software as well.
> 
> If your connection drops out for any reason, the Synapse software will make a habbit of locking up on you while it transitions to offline mode. During that time your settings may revert or possibly not be saved.
> 
> ...



From the Razer Synapse TOS agreement: 



> “User Generated Information” means any information made available to Razer through your use of the Software. Subject to the Privacy Policy mentioned above, you expressly grant Razer the complete and irrevocable right to use, reproduce, modify, create derivative works from, distribute, transmit, broadcast, and otherwise communicate, and publicly display and perform the User Generated Information and derivative works thereof in any form, anywhere, with or without attribution to you, and without any notice or compensation to you of any kind.
> 
> *By using Razer Synapse 2.0 (“Synapse”), the Subscriber agrees that Razer may collect aggregate information, individual information, and personally identifiable information. Razer may share aggregate information and individual information with other parties.* Razer shall not share personally identifiable information with other parties, except as described in the policy below.




Of course, like every other things in life there's a workaround:-

Razer Synapse 2.0 offline saved settings and login, for offline PC's

Original article here:-

When A Mouse Requires An Internet Connection, You're Doing 'Cloud' Wrong

Also read the comments, some are frickin' hilarious. 



Spoiler






> I was considering trying some Razer other products, but I think I'll just stick with their mousepads (until they need a internet connection too).


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2012)

I always love the comment section, this title is hilarious too "You're Doing 'Cloud' Wrong"


----------



## Nipun (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a razer mouse pad too... *yikes*


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

mouse needs internet connection........

what is next?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> mouse needs internet connection........
> 
> what is next?


LOL, xD? Monitor


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

people will stop using their computers, when basic input output devices need cloud...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

now even mouses have DRM?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 8, 2012)

The world is getting crazier day by day


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 8, 2012)

Let us do a yagna, where we burn Razer products.

I was a staunch proponent of their products until 3 of their mice quit on me.

Now, they have given me another reason to hate them.

May their CEO burn in the deepest recesses of hell.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

> May their CEO burn in the deepest recesses of hell.


i pledge 10 litres of illegally smuggled Napalm for this noble purpose


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

I will give you igniters (match-sticks should do the trick)


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

And this is from the CEO:-

*i.imgur.com/nCpsH.png

But even Microsoft mouse are like that. The wireless combo I have simply ignore drivers from CD/other media and specifically download the drivers. WTF!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

What?? Mouse and Internet....  ....... LOL


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 9, 2012)

welcome to the cross breeding of technology .


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2012)

Lots of gaming devices need internet conn. once to download drivers, both my logitech mouse and keyboards require this, its not drm, but always on internet conn. is just crazy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 9, 2012)

Razer, you have got the concept of ease of use all wrong.

It beats my imagination as to why Razer would want to collect usage data of any kind at all


----------



## shaunak (Nov 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i pledge 10 litres of illegally smuggled Napalm for this noble purpose


Lets have some fireworks.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Razer, you have got the concept of ease of use all wrong.
> 
> It beats my imagination as to why Razer would want to collect usage data of any kind at all



they wanna collect top game players' mouse movements, so they can make a gaming bot.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> LOL, xD? Monitor



 I think that days aren't so far  Maybe in a couple of years


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

What kind of data will the mouse collect - I don't see any other use for an internet connection? And how will that data help in designing better mouses (or mice, is it?)?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 14, 2012)

too poor to buy a razor mouse ...............


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 14, 2012)

I wonder if in future they will put a fingerprint sensor on the mouse to make sure that the only person who uses it is the one who bought it. infact this idea won't even serve that purpose. only purpose it's gonna serve is to piss off the loyal razer customers. Razer is surely gonna get a kick in the rear for this one. It's outright dumb. If people can't deal with DRM in games how the hell do these guys expect us to deal with it on the mouse? The guy who gave this idea needs a refreshment course on his management degree(if he has one) for sure.


----------



## transcribe (Nov 14, 2012)

New technology!!!
But I think this will create unnecessary problem. For eacha nd every action, if you want internet access, it will be expensive and time consuming.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ugg salegj23*

Nice find Skud



Spoiler






doomgiver said:


> May their CEO burn in the deepest recesses of hell.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> i pledge 10 litres of illegally smuggled Napalm for this noble purpose



On one side we have the President pardoning murdering rapists and here you are trying/suggesting the CEO lose his life over buggy mouse  Pity the poor soul


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> LOL, xD? Monitor



Next is PSU demanding an internet connection for fan speed control


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 2, 2013)

When A Mouse Requires An Internet Connection for Full Functionality, it's dumb!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 2, 2013)

^No doubt,man next big thing will be when a CPU requires internet function to turn on


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

oh yeah, let us all copy n paste doomgiver's reply from the other thread!!! he will never think of looking in here.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> oh yeah, let us all copy n paste doomgiver's reply from the other thread!!! he will never think of looking in here.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 3, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/168333-complaint-i-hate-razer.html#post1814222
relevant.

anyway, i wasnt serious. just kidding.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> oh yeah, let us all copy n paste doomgiver's reply from the other thread!!! he will never think of looking in here.


Hehe


----------



## ANDROSATAN (Jan 8, 2013)

one day u will need an internet connection to turn on the power!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 8, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> oh yeah, let us all copy n paste doomgiver's reply from the other thread!!! he will never think of looking in here.





doomgiver said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/168333-complaint-i-hate-razer.html#post1814222
> relevant.





ANDROSATAN said:


> one day u will need an internet connection to turn on the power!!!


he made a new account just to troll me.
i rest my case.


----------

